# Thinking of Spring



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 8, 2019)

I love outdoor growing.


----------



## Snake (Apr 8, 2019)

JGVermont1965 said:


> I love outdoor growing.


Would you look at that, That's a hugggge water bottle


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2019)

me too


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2019)

That is really a pretty cola you have up there JGVermont1965. Just beautiful!


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 8, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> That is really a pretty cola you have up there JGVermont1965. Just beautiful!


Thanks Rosebud, we're learning. I hope to have some nice results indoors after we get rid of the oversized ones and set things up right. 
All the ones in the bud room should be done in late spring so we're just tossing them out to see if they re-veg !!


----------

